# Island Cooktop Lighting



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I have never installed pendent lights over a cooking surface, only over an open bar or island. The only lights I have installed over a cooking island are recessed.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Just trying to keep them clean would turn me off.


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm actually in the middle of a major home addition and renovation and plan on putting a gas cooktop in a peninsula with pendant lights just off of the sides of the cooktop.


----------

